# Sx core or sx lite



## Kmoney (May 28, 2021)

Anyone know where I can find an sx core or lite for a do-able Price please ? Really want one and no I’m not the feds


----------



## Londo666 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have a SX core original, not a fake chinese one....still interested?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 19, 2022)

Londo666 said:


> I have a SX core original, not a fake chinese one....still interested?


I do


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 20, 2022)

oops. I thought it said SeX, so I came a runnin. 

My bad. [slips silently away]


----------

